# Canning applesauce with red hots



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Anyone have a recipe? Will be making some today after the jelly gets done.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

That sounds really good. I might try it next week. If I get it done, I'll let you know. I think you would just melt the red hots in a small amount of apple juice (cider) and stir it into your apples. I just found red hots at the bulk supply store this morning.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm having troubles with posting, so I hope this works.
Scroll down a bit for the recipe. I hope to try applesauce this way soon. I made the jelly last week using a similar recipe and it's really good.

http://thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com/search/label/Preserving


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

prairiegirl said:


> I'm having troubles with posting, so I hope this works.
> Scroll down a bit for the recipe. I hope to try applesauce this way soon. I made the jelly last week using a similar recipe and it's really good.
> 
> http://thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com/search/label/Preserving


Thanks Prairiegirl. I found quite a bit of good info on this site. Added it to my favorites.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I make my applesauce like usual and just throw a handfull of red hots into the pot.
They will melt in the hot sauce. No need to pre-melt.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

My neighbor fills her jars half full and pops a few in then finishes filling.


----------

